

Ask HN: what is your recommended 3 monitor setup - Mikosia

I am a developer on MS W7 platform and looking to get a 3 monitor setup. I am confused by the number of options - should I just get a multi-monitor hub or get one with multiple video cards? TIA
======
ishbits
Prefer a video card setup that can drive 3 monitors over the Matrox things.

The Matrox thing will make 2 or more monitors appear as one. Under Linux you
can hack xinerama to deal with this. The Mac support makes it annoying to use.
I haven't tried with windows but I imagine its ok there.

But get a modern card that can drive 3 monitors. It should be eaiser.

I've been running 3 24" screens for years now. But am thinking of going to one
27.

~~~
Mikosia
could you recommend a video card for 3 monitors?

~~~
ishbits
I used to use 2 NVidia cards. 9500GTs to be exact. Nothing special about these
cards other than they had dual DVI output.

Nowadays I just use one card with 2 monitors (Linux), and use synergy to bring
in a 3rd monitor from a MacBook.

If I were doing triple displays today, I'd look at something from ATI with
Eyefinity.

------
hoka
Is there a reason you're considering 3 monitors vs 2 (larger) ones?

Not implying that 2 monitors is better than 3, just making sure you've
considered that possibility.

------
PythonDeveloper
First, check this out: [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multi-monitor#Multi-
display_set...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multi-monitor#Multi-
display_setups_in_the_workplace)

You definitely want a good video card, but you can pick up an nVidia 660 or
Radeon 6770 for under $200. You'll need that should you ever do anything, like
games, that requires a dedicated graphics card.

I recommend you then attach that to a Matrox TripleHead2Go:
[http://www.matrox.com/graphics/en/products/gxm/th2go/display...](http://www.matrox.com/graphics/en/products/gxm/th2go/displayport/)

This is what I use to mount my monitors:
[http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=multi+monitor+displ...](http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=multi+monitor+display&hl=en&cid=17562374773094157369&ei=8mpqUNvgL6amsgekrICIBw&ved=0CCsQrhI)
(originally posted wrong one)

Enjoy! It's awesome!

~~~
trin_
why should he get that matrox thing if a <150€ ati gpu can run 3 monitors
without any problems on its own? the TripleHead2Go seems to be something you'd
use for a laptop.

